# We're Baaack!!!



## gizmo_gal (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone else remember this movie? I know I've seen it  years ago but for the life of me I cant remember the finer details....I know its something about a mad scientists, an orphan and some dinos but I cant remember if the dinos time traveled or what....


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 28, 2009)

Moved to Books, Music, TV & Movies section.

And I loved this movie as a child. It's hardly the greatest cinematic work of all time, but it kept be entertained on many a day. Recently I watched a Nostalgia Critic on this film, and I found it to be a bit too critical. Then again, however, my eyes may be clouded by the glare of the rose-tinted glasses of nostalgia.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 28, 2009)

Aw man, I loved this movie as a kid. Like Ace said, not the greatest movie but at the same time I really enjoyed it!


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 28, 2009)

Lovedddddddd this movie. I have it on my ipod now. It was about a doctor invented a time machine, went to that past to bring back smart dinosaurs to make kids happy. Two kids pretty much adopt the smart dinosaurs, but our going through some family problems so they go to a mad doctors circus to run away. The dinosaurs have to save them from the mad scientist. That pretty much it, I think.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 28, 2009)

Its been so long I cant even remember if I knew that we HAD a Books, Movies and TV section. Sorry Ace...

Anyway, I cant remember the details of the movie, but I remember liking it, my siblings and I talked about this movie for a few days after we say it and parodied/mocked certain parts of it for a long time afterward. I rememeber all that stuff, but I cant remember what really happened in the film...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 28, 2009)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Its been so long I cant even remember if I knew that we HAD a Books, Movies and TV section. Sorry Ace...
> 
> Anyway, I cant remember the details of the movie, but I remember liking it, my siblings and I talked about this movie for a few days after we say it and parodied/mocked certain parts of it for a long time afterward. I rememeber all that stuff, but I cant remember what really happened in the film...


This section was added only a few days ago btw.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## DeMoN (Nov 29, 2009)

Definitely remember watching it, and since it was directed by Spielberg, it was scary as shit (for a kid).


----------



## outgum (Nov 29, 2009)

i remember this.... only the dinosaurs though....
nothing else, i remember me liking it XD


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 29, 2009)

Man. I remember that. I absolutely hatted in when they turned evil.


----------



## shinnyuuya (Nov 29, 2009)

I remember this movie from my childhood. It's an old story.


----------

